# Sbk



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

Anyone know if this is required to be released after a tablet is released? To my understanding the Zoom FE needs it to access NVFlash, hut I'm not sure what all of that means, just that recoveries and ROMs are done till we get the SBK

Sent from my Mecha in a Thundershed


----------

